# A Hymn I Composed



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

Here I will link to both the software-created MP3 of the hymn, as well as the sheet music with lyrics! I composed this during last October month to celebrate the 500th year anniversary of the Protestant Reformation.

drive.google.com: Across the Earth.mp3
drive.google.com: Across the Earth.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 6, 2018)

@Simo


----------

